# Beyerdynamic DT-770 PRO - How much ohm?



## pulpfiction (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi,

I want to use my headphones for pretty much any purpose:
-Smartphone
-laptop
-studio applications
-audio interface
-stage piano
-Mixing etc.

Which version would you suggest?

Best


----------



## FireGS (Sep 8, 2021)

80. period.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 8, 2021)

Concur with 80.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm enjoying the 80s. I've had AKG K240s for years, but they sound pretty scooped although more "exciting" to listen to my music on. The 770s make you hear all of it in the cold light of day, to me it's a very un-hyped sound (comparatively). So I feel like I'm mixing better since I hear a more unbiased version.


----------



## Haakond (Sep 8, 2021)

I am using 80, and that works perfectly. 
The cord is pretty long, so I don't use it for smartphones.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 9, 2021)

80 is the easiest if you're going to be plugging them into a variety of sources.

I only use mine in my office/studio, so I went 250. My Clarett 4pre powers them easily. Beyer's tend to hype the 8k ish range so I highly recommend using them with an EQ and/or something like Sonarworks on a regular basis to tame some of that and get a flatter - not flat - response.


----------



## danster (Sep 9, 2021)

I am using the 80ohm version on a Windows laptop (audio-level set at 10%), listening to music, Youtube, Microsoft Teams, ...
Also on a iMac via MOTU M2 audio-interface (volume knob set at "9 o'clock" )
No issues so far.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 9, 2021)

I have the 250 and I can promise you it ain't gonna work well for phones and the like. It's studio equipment.

So you should go for 80.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 10, 2021)

For those use cases, I’d recommend the 32 ohm version if you can still find it, 80 if you can’t.


----------



## ShikiSuen (Sep 10, 2021)

SONY MDR-7506 might be better for these purposes.

Beyerdynamic headsets have their best audio quality at their maximum impedance, requiring a standalone headphone amp.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 10, 2021)

Or better yet try a pair of AT M50x's, good for almost anything. Although they have a slight bass boost at 100Hz, I've easily gotten use to them against my expensive studio monitors and they are comparable for everything 60Hz and above. Pretty impressive for $149 a pair. I picked up 2 pair and they've lasted years. Great for live mix ref, studio headphones, or listening in noisy environments. Great cups and 3 detachable (and locking) cables are included- short straight (for phone), long straight (for Studio), and coiled (great for live). Even folds up t half the size and comes with a small leather carrying bag. Def worth the cost to try them out:









Audio-Technica ATH-M50x Closed-back Studio Monitoring Headphones


Closed-Back Circumaural Headphones with Collapsible Design, 45mm Neodymium Magnet Drivers, Detachable Cables, 1/4" Adapter, and Carrying Pouch




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## ShikiSuen (Sep 10, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Or better yet try a pair of AT M50x's, good for almost anything. Although they have a slight bass boost at 100Hz, I've easily gotten use to them against my expensive studio monitors and they are comparable for everything 60Hz and above. Pretty impressive for $149 a pair. I picked up 2 pair and they've lasted years. Great for live mix ref, studio headphones, or listening in noisy environments. Great cups and 3 detachable (and locking) cables are included- short straight (for phone), long straight (for Studio), and coiled (great for live). Even folds up t half the size and comes with a small leather carrying bag. Def worth the cost to try them out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBO I was about to recommend ATH-M70x.

However, my years of using ATH headsets (M50, M50x, and M70x) told me that their headsets lose their EQ pretty quick... an issue of material fatigue, regardless their good out-of-box EQ sounding.


----------



## mscp (Sep 11, 2021)

80 Ohm DT 770's. Best in category. I use it, and it translates very well.

Derailing the topic a bit: Grado RS1e.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 11, 2021)

The 80s - I have them and love them. The 250s sound marginally better, but no chance of driving them with a phone.


----------

